# Switch Boxes



## beanz27 (Dec 22, 2012)

So I'm looking at switch boxes, as I'm adding things to my truck. Works well in the FD trucks to have one switch box. Needless to say I'm not buying the ones that the FD buys as they are upwards of $600 for me. I've looked around, and I've found this one

http://http://www.strobesnmore.com/Brookings-Universal-5-Switch-Control-Box.html

Just wondering if anyone has used this one specifically or if there is another one that is decent and not extremely expensive. At least need 4 switches.


----------



## RBRONKEMA GHTFD (Dec 17, 2006)

What one are you looking at specifically? The link it to the home page. 

Switch boxes are nice to have. Keeps everything nice and clean looking. But remember just because its a switch box doesn't mean you can hook up a full size rotator light bar to 1 switch and its all good to go. You will need relays for the switches. Just depends on what you plan on hooking up to the switches. The first swtich is usually rated for about 30 to 40 amps, but the rest are just plane on/off switches. I love my set up I have. Mine is custom made for my overhead console, but is still a 6 switch, switch box.


----------



## beanz27 (Dec 22, 2012)

I'm looking specifically for a 4-5 switch box, prefereably 5. 

Looking for something that I can have

1. Beacon/Led lightbar

2. Hide-aways

3. Front Floods

4. Rear Floods

5. Back up alarm


I want to have one box rather then drill so many holes. I could put the beacon/lightbar and strobes on the same switch if need be. But I need a decent box. I was looking at the Brookings Universal 5 Switch Control Box, not sure why it goes to homepage.


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

whats it going on?? how much room do you have to work with?


----------



## Spool it up (Oct 30, 2012)

beanz27;1564860 said:


> So I'm looking at switch boxes, as I'm adding things to my truck. Works well in the FD trucks to have one switch box. Needless to say I'm not buying the ones that the FD buys as they are upwards of $600 for me. I've looked around, and I've found this one
> 
> http://http://www.strobesnmore.com/Brookings-Universal-5-Switch-Control-Box.html
> 
> Just wondering if anyone has used this one specifically or if there is another one that is decent and not extremely expensive. At least need 4 switches.


ever think of using momentary switches ?


----------



## Fourbycb (Feb 12, 2009)

I have found these switch boxes cover about the best for the buck. A 3 postion slide and 6 independent rocker switches which all said will give you 9 swiches for less than $ 90.00 
http://www.sirennet.com/snsb1.html


----------



## tjctransport (Nov 22, 2008)

i put a F-650 auto trans lower dash in my 02 super duty, and mounted carling switches in the shifter opening. 









one of these days i will mount the trailer brake controller under the switches and finish it.


----------



## Triton2286 (Dec 29, 2011)

tjctransport;1565157 said:


> i put a F-650 auto trans lower dash in my 02 super duty, and mounted carling switches in the shifter opening.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


How much did that run you?


----------



## tjctransport (Nov 22, 2008)

don't remember , it was years ago. i think the dash is now around $100 and the switches are around $10 each.


----------



## fordtruck661 (Feb 26, 2011)

I just went and got some cheep rocker switches off of ebay and used some plastic that i had.


----------



## beanz27 (Dec 22, 2012)

dieselss;1565012 said:


> whats it going on?? how much room do you have to work with?


Well where I'd like to mount the switch I got about 8" length, 6" wide space to put the box.



Spool it up;1565029 said:


> ever think of using momentary switches ?


I have no need for momentary switches for lights. If I had a siren or something, I'd put it on a momentary, but no point in a momentary for a switch i'll leave on for hours at a time.


----------



## Triton2286 (Dec 29, 2011)

It would still help us better if we knew what truck you had.


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

Ok. Well not sure if it'll work. But I used a single light switch box and plate. Drilled 6 holes ran lighted toggles and all is good. I think total was 25.00


----------



## Strobesnmore (Jan 31, 2007)

The brookings switch box is a very good unit and very popular. They have backlit legends and are very solid units that are built to last.


----------



## beanz27 (Dec 22, 2012)

Triton2286;1566294 said:


> It would still help us better if we knew what truck you had.


92-97 F250 and F350 single cab long box's

Looking at mounting onto the cup holder on manuals, autos mount into the cubby hole in the bottom of the dash.


----------



## 04fivefour (Jan 14, 2013)

Triton2286;1565933 said:


> How much did that run you?


http://www.riffraffdiesel.com/mm5/m...oduct_Code=RDP650A&Category_Code=F731-RDP-650

they will print what you need on the switches too


----------

